# Is this 2 week old sick?



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

This is a 2 week old baby born on my balcony. 

Yesterday. There 2 was some other pigeon just pecking the baby while parents were away. 

Lots of feathers were lost on head and under and around wings. 

Today I wanted to check on the baby and put it in a shoe box. 

The baby could barely walk. Like no energy or very weak. She was like that even before the attack. 

Her poop is like a green worm surrounded by this yellowish white liquid. 

I'm putting her back outside. But is this baby hungry? It doesn't sit normal with wings tucked in. I see parents feeding but maybe not enough? Below her neck is very skinny. Also she doesn't squeak. She tries but it's like a dry cough. I gave a little water. She might of took some and then started to sneeze. 

I have Kay tee baby bird formula if it helps?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Bring it in and feed it right away with warm formula. It may be sick and or weak, now it is hurt. It will die if u dont help. Bring it in in shoe box and feed it 6 times a day till the crop looks like a little balloon, also google 2 week old pigeon chick baby pictures and see how the bird should look and how the crop has food. Dont overfill just about 3/4 full. Keep the baby warm and in dark and quiet. I see no picture here.


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Pic of right after attack. You can see the tip of her head. Also pic of recent pic of her and her poop. Today her head seems better. Parents fed her 4 times in past few hours. No bullies today.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Too bad, but it does happen in nature. you could put triple antibiotic ointment/salve on the chicks head, and anywhere it looks like the skin was broken- it helps it heal fast. also it will be sore so be gentle. the coughing was probably from getting some water in her windpipe- thats how they clear it.kaytee is good, but you have to know how to tube feed the youngster- they are not supposed to cough. I would think it has not learned how to drink yet at that age. and they are not strong at that age either.try not to worry, and do the best you can. the feeding tube should be at least two and a half inches long-when you put it down the right side of her throat and feel slight resistance you are there in her crop below her windpipe and the formula should flow easily and the tube is barely showing. she looks normal to my eye.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would just google how to feed with the syringe where u cut off the end and put a rubber gloved finger or even plastic lunch bag over top held with elastic, then cut a slit it the end and let the baby put its beak IN the syringe and suck out the food as it is the natureal way and they will not choke. There will be lots of videos on youtube, also you can just leave the baby with the parents and keep an eye and watch to make sure they are feeding. If any bullies come chase them away and maybe bring baby in until the parents come back.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute baby. Thank you for helping him. Are the parents feeding him? If not try feeding as CBL suggested. His head should heal quickly.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

In the larger picture the right eye underneath is quite swollen, which is more current?

How is he today, has he eaten or been feed by parents? U can alternate, but best if the parents feed him and train him to eat also you can toss some seed for them and him on your balcony as well as a bowl of water, and place him back on balcony as long as parents are there, and when not keep an eye if anything tries to harm him, bring him back in and keep alternating until he is weaned. Is there not another chick there ?? Only one baby hatched.


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Yesterday I checked on the baby, and it looked like the crop was empty. I saw a V shape bone. But it didn't squeak for food or anything. So I just get her 10ml of Kaytee baby formula. Wasn't easy, but I manged to get it down.

I bought a new box and placed it in another spot on the balcony so parents don't kick baby out. But parents are busy with that box and I don't think baby is getting fed enough.

I saw the dad go in once, for like 15 seconds to feed and that's it. Is that all it takes? I went to check after feeding and crop still looked empty. Dad is too busy fighting other birds and working on the new nest.

Last night was the first time the Mom didn't stay with the baby. Baby was alone in the below freezing temps. But I'm convinced this baby isn't cold. Also her poop was like brown pellets size of seeds with a clear liquid. 

Here's a pic yesterday, does that crop look empty? Should I leave the baby alone? If I have to feed it, I can only do it once a day at night. How do you know if a baby is hungry, would it squeak at anyone?


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Last night, I fed the dad, and made sure he went to feed the baby. And this morning, DAD is always the first one there for breakfast, he's waiting 1-2 hours before the sun rises. He ate, and went to feed baby. But I still think it is not enough.

I've been giving lots of sunflower seeds mixed with Wild Bird food, is sunflower seeds good for parents feeding baby?

Also this morning, baby was very focus, looking around, squeaking, putting her down and have her running back to her nest. Tried to teach it how to peck seeds and drink water.

I cut the bottom of a paper cup, and put some regular seeds in it, and another one with water. I saw her pecking at the seeds, but not picking anything up. Hopefully that's a start. Now I worry that other pigeons might find the seeds and then hurt the baby. But as long as Scarface (dad) is around. Nothing is happening to this bird.

She doesn't seem sick to me anymore.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Tbas said:


> Last night, I fed the dad, and made sure he went to feed the baby. And this morning, DAD is always the first one there for breakfast, he's waiting 1-2 hours before the sun rises. He ate, and went to feed baby. But I still think it is not enough.
> 
> I've been giving lots of sunflower seeds mixed with Wild Bird food, is sunflower seeds good for parents feeding baby?
> 
> ...


Nothing sounds out of the ordinary except the scalping he got, which heal pretty quick . It is almost always best to leave young birds with their parent birds, esp pigeons as they are hard to feed because they are not gaping birds. I'm glad you did! The cock bird usually does take over and feed the squab till weaning time in which they still beg, it will be using his wings by that time. Don't disturb or take the squab away from where his parent is feeding him, unless he's in immediate danger.


----------

